# full body dekes



## minigunner111 (Sep 23, 2009)

what are full body dekes


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

full body decoys, as in full body, not half shells or silouets, they have a full body with feet heads the whole nine yards.


----------

